# I need some help finding the name of a Manga series...



## Daemoniac (May 2, 2009)

I can remember very little about it, other than this character:







Any ideas? I remember reading a couple of volumes when i was like 16, and it was in French  But i remember really REALLY liking it...

Any help much appreciated


----------



## liquidcow (May 2, 2009)

Looks like it could be _BLAME!_ though I never read that series myself.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 2, 2009)

It looks similar, but the one i read is decidedly more "gothic/industrial", and less of a cyberpunk feel. I also dont remember the name being that short. Thanks tho man, that one looks awesome too


----------



## Daemoniac (May 3, 2009)

Nobody knows?


----------



## Daemoniac (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Groff (May 9, 2009)

You should try your luck at an Anime/Manga forum.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 9, 2009)

Off-topic, that looks kinda like that awesome magician w/ a lisp, Criss Angel.


----------

